# Rikon 6" Jointer-Good buy if you can get it for the same price.



## CreekWoodworker (May 15, 2009)

What a deal! I keep looking for those clearance specials but haven't got the timing down. I usually see them after I've bought a similar product. I'm sure this jointer will make a nice addition to your shop.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

congrats on the new tool. from my experience with Rikon tools, and Rikon in general, and looking at your pics, and description, this looks like a solid tool with a company to back it up. Enjoy your flat and square lumber!

That aside - I would be more interested to hear how it performs down the road as out of the box - they are mostly all about the same.


----------



## Woodbutcher3 (Jul 1, 2010)

Man, I am checking my local Woodcraft!

Nice grab


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

That's a steal at that price. I paid that much for a used R. awesome looking jointer.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Nice score Brian. I looked at that one when I was shopping for one in the spring.

You will enjoy shaping stock to get it flat and square. Opens up the door to using a lot of different woods.

Got planer?


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

The only place that Woocraft has them located, that I could find, is on the website.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2081300/30998/Rikon-6-1-HP-Jointer.aspx

I tried to get one shipped to the store to avoid paying the shipping but the warehouse didn't bite, it shipped in about 3 days though. This will definitely get a lot of use because on most of my projects the majority of the finished parts are not more than 6" wide. It is also really quiet, I've got a Dewalt 735 planner and this is like night an day in noise level.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Aaaaahhh!!!!

It's on sale right now for $150!!!

I couldn't resist, I pulled the trigger. The shipping is $75. The total even with exhorbitant NY sales tax (they even taxed the shipping!) was under $250!

Damn, I wasn't even planning on getting a new jointer, but that was simply too good to pass up!

Thanks, Creekwoodworker, for the very nice heads up, I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Woodcraft in Greensboro N.C. that I use a lot keeps one on display.


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

I just missed that to, oh well.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Man why did u have to go and post the link ;-) I couldn't resist at 150. dang now I have 2 jointers.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm sure you'll be happy with your Rikon jointer.

If it's as good as my Rikon Bandsaw you'll get plenty of good use from it.


----------



## Crystalini (Apr 20, 2010)

Darn. Gone… Oh well, I'll keep checking.


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

Update: I thought I would post a "follow up" on this since its been almost 6 months since I bought it. So far I have had no big issues with it. I periodically have to check and adjust the fence back to square/90* but other than that and knicking the blades, there have been no issues. I don't know if it still possible to get this model or not.


----------

